# reflective goggles?



## Scisco (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm starting to snowboard more often now and was wondering if there are any specific brand of goggles that make more of the reflective lenses. I like the fact that you can see out of them but nobody can see your eyes. I can't seem to find any on any website. There are plenty of goggles but none with the reflective lenses. Forgive me if they aren't called reflective goggles i'm still pretty new to snowboarding. Thanks in advance/


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

most of the big companies make them - 

Oakley Iridium lenses
Smiths Mirror lenses

The problem is that the more reflective the lens, the lower VLT(light coming in), so If you want super reflective ones prepare to have poor visibility in anything thats not a super bright sunny day out.


----------



## Scisco (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks i'll take a look at them
i dont understand why the more reflective ones will have poor visibility when its not sunny though?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Scisco said:


> thanks i'll take a look at them
> i dont understand why the more reflective ones will have poor visibility when its not sunny though?


Well what do you think they reflect? Any why do you not want anyone to see your eyes? Ohh I get it, you wanna put the googles on the chick that you're gonna drunk pick up at the bar resort to fawk in the appartment/backseat/skicellar/behind trees. Yea, I'd want them hella reflective too.


----------



## Scisco (Nov 23, 2010)

acctually i want them so i can wear while with that chick so she cant tell im not looking at her and thinking of someone else...
but seriously i know they reflect the sun obviously but if there is no sun i dont understand why they dont work as well as normal lenses in those conditions


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Scisco said:


> acctually i want them so i can wear while with that chick so she cant tell im not looking at her and thinking of someone else...
> but seriously i know they reflect the sun obviously but if there is no sun i dont understand why they dont work as well as normal lenses in those conditions


Haha. Ok that is a valid argument.

Anyhow, they reflect light - right? So it will be darker. You need to pay more attention in school son.  The less light your eyes have to work with, the less contrast you can make out. Since everything in gonna be white on white in the snow you want the most contrast you can get, with mirrored you can't see shiat and it will be too dark as well. Its kinda like wearing dark sunglasses in a tunnel. 

Yellow/reddish lenses are great for cloudy days.


----------



## Scisco (Nov 23, 2010)

wow i cant believe i didnt think of it like that haha cheers man
any specific goggles/brands you can recommend?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Scisco said:


> wow i cant believe i didnt think of it like that haha cheers man
> any specific goggles/brands you can recommend?


Not really, just pick a name brand as they tend to be better. Then make sure they have 100% UV protection, which they mostly have. If you wear a helmet like I do, you gotta make sure the goggles still fit with the helmet on. 

I personally have this one, and the lenses and straps are interchangeable, I have a black lens to use. But I only used it once. Thinking about getting some new Anons and the switching up the straps.










They are 08/09 Anon Figment with the sexay furrr.


----------



## Scisco (Nov 23, 2010)

alright cool thanks again mate ill take a look for some now


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Scisco said:


> alright cool thanks again mate ill take a look for some now


What's your budget? As for reflective lenses, they are excellent for bright days, but are really poor the second a cloud covers that sunlight. Ideally, you either want multiple goggles with different shades of lenses or extra lenses. I prefer buying multiple goggles as you can find many at a cheaper price than a brand new pair of lenses. That way you can also have multiple brands and styles without the need for swapping lenses out. Although if you have Smith I/O, the lens swap is easy peezy.

If you want an all around lens for now, you should take a look at the lens' light chart and look for one that transmits around 50% of the light.

Also, Spherical lenses are going to offer the clearest and most peripheral range of vision over flat lenses like the Anon's that was posted above. However, spherical lenses will cost you more most of the time (there are always sales).

Snowboard Goggles


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Obligatory:

SHE'S GOT THAT APPLE BOTTOM 5K SHELL, AND THEM GOGGLES WIT THA FURR........


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ Haha fuuurrrr. I'd so do her, she looks cute! Ski chicks are also hella hot, usually wear cute tight outfits. Okay I'm sidetracking here... 




Leo said:


> Also, Spherical lenses are going to offer the clearest and most peripheral range of vision over flat lenses like the Anon's that was posted above.


This thread made me get new goggles: Now if I feel like a fighter pilot top gun dude, I can rock these! xD


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

ashburys have reflective mirror lenses on them and they're sick. I'm rocking the warlocks and have no complaints about them.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

I perfer the Red lenses to others seems to let items stand out more


----------

